# Canon R5 Error 001



## moeshamseddine (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi everyone, I own a Canon R5 and using it with my EF lenses (11-24, 24-70 and 70-200) with the Viltrox adaptor. I started getting the Error 01 only on the 24-70 II lens. with the other lenses everything is working fine. only with the 24-70 in the middle of a shoot it gives me that error. I've tried all the solutions i found online (clean connectors on the lens, etc..) but the problem keeps happening. any advice?
thanks,
Moe


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 29, 2021)

Presume you cleaned the contacts (pencil eraser seems best) but the lens and camera are having communication issues. Does the adapter fit well or is it possible the lens "sags" a bit and opens a tiny gap between the contacts? Worst possibility is an issue within the lens or camera's body circuitry itself. Is there somewhere nearby where you can try an OEM Canon adapter to exclude in issue with the generic one you have? If none of these measures help, I'd reach out to Canon support. FWIW, I use a different generic adapter with this very lens on an R5 and have had no issues.


----------

